# Spongy's LNE Cycle Log



## Spongy (Oct 14, 2013)

Alright fellas (and ladies).  After some hard research and extensive searching I was able to find a lab that provides Lettuce No Ester and ordered a few vials.  I was actually very impressed with the communication between the chemist and I.  As many of you probably know, this is a relatively unknown compound and there have been some questions as to its place within the bodybuilding and powerlifting community.  

My biggest concern was the legitimacy of the raws.  The chemist explained to me that at this time he is importing his raws from Arizona and that they are 100% pure.  He tests these via the standard "wilt test" which measures the shelf life of the raws when kept at a steady 65 degrees Fahrenheit.  

Another concern I had was the carrier.  As this is a notoriously difficult difficult compound to hold I wanted to know how it was kept stable.  My current batch is held with a mix of EVOO and Balsamic vinegar, but he explained that it may change in the future and he is currently exploring the possibility of EVOO and italian seasoning packet.  His current batch is 150mg/ml and he suggests ED injections so as to avoid any peaks and valleys in blood levels.  

I did my first injection last night.  Because this is a fairly viscous substance it requires a 19g needle to inject.  I was a bit worried about this as well, but it went in surprisingly smoothly.  I had a slight burn afterwards, but nothing too crazy.  Similar to Tren or TNE.  I also noticed a very crisp, clean taste in my mouth about 2-3 minutes post injection.  Almost similar to that after eating a nice, fresh, salad with a nice homemade vinaigrette, sunflower seeds, Parmesan cheese, and croutons.   

I immediately felt a rush of energy and knocked out about 150 pushups before going to bed.  

I woke up this morning feeling good and slightly euphoric.  I know it's too early to tell, but I have a feeling this is going to be a great ride.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 14, 2013)

Urine idiot


----------



## Spongy (Oct 14, 2013)

I took a day off and drank coffee.



PillarofBalance said:


> Urine idiot


----------



## JOMO (Oct 14, 2013)

Was it honey or creamy balsamic?


----------



## Spongy (Oct 14, 2013)

My understanding is it was straight balsamic vinegar mixed with EVOO



JOMO said:


> Was it honey or creamy balsamic?


----------



## JOMO (Oct 14, 2013)

Than your g2g!


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 14, 2013)

Lettuce No Ester or better know by it's street name LNE is the ticket.  I was thinking about adding to my current cycle but opted to wait until my winter bulker.

Was your chemist working with TFSLabs (also know as Tiller****sockLabs)?  It's my understanding their LNE is totally legit.

Spongy did you feel the need to spend some time alone with a tube sock and peanut butter?  I've heard that's one potential side effect that almost everyone gets.


----------



## Spongy (Oct 14, 2013)

Appreciate your input here.  So far the only side I've experienced is this crazy compulsion to do pushups.  The chemist does go by the name DrT, so I would be willing to bet that there is a connection to TFSL.  I think you're smart to hold off until your bulk.  

Second injection was today and so far so good.  I did warm the vile up this time to try and reduce the viscosity a bit.



transcend2007 said:


> Lettuce No Ester or better know by it's street name LNE is the ticket.  I was thinking about adding to my current cycle but opted to wait until my winter bulker.
> 
> Was your chemist working with TFSLabs (also know as Tiller****sockLabs)?  It's my understanding their LNE is totally legit.
> 
> Spongy did you feel the need to spend some time alone with a tube sock and peanut butter?  I've heard that's one potential side effect that almost everyone gets.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Oct 14, 2013)

next time you off and drink coffee...
write a review abiut dmaa pls.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 15, 2013)

So it appears u have legitimate LNE.....How much did u pay?  And can u turn all of us onto your source?  Did u get anything else besides the LNE?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 15, 2013)

did Dr tillacle brew the LNE?


----------



## JOMO (Oct 15, 2013)

I have heard they also sell Dbol lettice wraps that are taken rectally.


----------



## 69nites (Oct 15, 2013)

Spinach prop is better.


----------



## creekrat (Oct 15, 2013)

I've been waiting for an lne thread!!!!


----------



## trodizzle (May 25, 2017)

What kind of gains resulted from this run Spongy?


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 25, 2017)

I feel like I am totally missing something here. 

Injectable lettuce without an ester...I have tried tomato prop and it made my pee red. I wonder if the lettuce turns poop green?


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 25, 2017)

LNE is for serious gains....Whatever color poop u get from taking it is not a reason for using this bulking compound


----------



## knightmare999 (May 25, 2017)

You running anything to keep #2 in check?  I take about 12.5 mg oatmeal every other day while running LNE and everything comes out ok.   You don't want to let it get out of control...  especially if you run any rectals alongside.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 26, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> LNE is for serious gains....Whatever color poop u get from taking it is not a reason for using this bulking compound



No shit you guys. LNE is not something to **** around with. Grow up and get your shit together you fukks.


----------



## TheQuestionaire96 (Jul 8, 2017)

long or short dong


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 8, 2017)

Spears dong is long from what I here....


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 8, 2017)

Anyone know where I can score some legit LNE?


----------



## knightmare999 (Jul 8, 2017)

I found a pretty good hookup at a local farmers market.  Got screwed with cabbage no ester once, but otherwise been pretty good.


----------

